# Wholesale Supplier Suggestions?



## Ninn (Oct 28, 2006)

Hi all. I am planning to open my own craft store in a year or so, and am having difficulty locating wholesale suppliers online. Does anyone have a place they shop online regularly? I keep finding auction sites and such. I need to have a more regular stream of stock than I can get there. Help!

(I do also intend to carry locally made fibers and fiber craft, for those who are in the area and are interested)


----------



## HomesteadBaker (Feb 8, 2006)

Years ago, when I had a store, I dealt with Notions Marketing. They are a wholsale dealer, and had a very good selection of stuff.... huge catalogs, and frequent sales. It used to be that they were strictly wholesale to licensed businesses.... not sure now, but most likely still do wholesale, too.

www.notions-marketing.com

Kitty


----------



## HomesteadBaker (Feb 8, 2006)

Nope... they are still strictly wholesale....

http://store.notionsmarketing.com/default.aspx?PageID=1182

Kitty


----------



## sewtlm (Mar 22, 2006)

Quilter's Resource---- silk ribbons, books, patterns, embroidery supplies, fancy stuff
Brewer Sewing Supply--- Embroidery floss, yarn, books, patterns
United Notions---- decorative items, books, patterns, yardages of embroidery fabrics,
JHB (buttons)
Blue Moon----- buttons, and Beads
Checkers sewing suppies---- 4 catalogs worth of stuff

There are many more but these are the largest. 
To look at their stuff online you may need to have open accounts. 
I always loved having the sales rep come by in person just so I could feel the fabrics and look at the books/patterns in person. The other reason for having the sales person come is that they may actually represent other small lines on the side.


----------



## Ninn (Oct 28, 2006)

thanks so much-keep them coming!


----------



## CraftyDiva (Aug 26, 2003)

Your best bet would be to attend a trade show where suppliers are in abundance. Even if you have to travel to one and stay in a hotel (expenses are tax write offs) you'll be able to see what's being offered from around the world.
Do a google for "Trade shows" you should get a lisiting of all types of shows, breaking the list down to craft suppliers should be easier then doing an online search for wholesalesuppliers.
I found this listing of craft trade shows, hope it helps somewhat..............
http://www.craftassoc.com/confer.html

A link from above site, National craft Assoc list of suppliers...............
http://www.craftassoc.com/sgeneral.html


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

In Clair Michigan, a trade show is set up seasonally. You can look at the fabrics that each vendor has and order from them. Notions and other wholesalers are also there and will be very happy to help you. Notions even has lists of what you need to start up a store, as well as discounts. Call Notions and ask where they will be in your area.


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

Checkers Distributors. They also sell fabric, but you want to specify which brand you want. When I worked for a craft store, the owner assumed Debbie Mumm fabric would be on top quality quilting fabric, and sometimes it isn't. This may not effect you if you won't be selling fabric. 1-800-537-1060 www.checkerdist.com


----------



## Ninn (Oct 28, 2006)

Well, I contacted the people at Notions, and they are setting me up with a temporary ID, so I can browse their stock. When I am closer to opening, they will convert me to a full time ID and send me a rep. YAY! Thanks for the help all!


----------



## unregistered6474 (Apr 21, 2003)

You need to subscribe to some business magazines dealing with such things - there are many ads throughout the magazines for suppliers.

I get Country Business: www.country-business.com

Lots of ads as well as tips on merchandising, tax deductions, etc.

Trade shows are great, too!


----------



## betseylou (Mar 5, 2008)

Unfortunately you just missed the winter show for CHA (Craft & Hobby Association), however there is a summer show in July in Chicago. That will be your best bet for finding lines etc. Many of those lines MAY be carried by someone like notions, however you will probably find many other lines as well.

Keep in mind, when you shop joann.com, you are shopping out of Notions warehouse..so you may want to go a route where you cant necesarrily find things in a big box store.

Good luck to you!

Betsey


----------

